# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Teoria e Letersise

## shigjeta

Ne kete teme do kisha deshire te vendosnim figurat letrare te ndryshme qe perdoren ne analizen e nje krijimi letrar. 

*Personifikimi*

Eshte figure letrare qe i vesh nje sendi te pashpirt, vetite e qenieve te gjalla. 

Shembull nga "Halil Garria":
_Prej vorrit Halili paska dal
athere puna ndryshe ki pa kane
paska qit Halili e ka fol
se gjithe sendi nate vakt ki pa fol
paska qit qyqes e i paska thane:
Po ndigjo oj qyqe ti nji fjal_
Ne kete shembull personifikimi eshte: Halili, i vdekur, po flet me qyqen. 


*Krahasimi*

Eshte figura letrare qe ve balle per balle dy dukuri ose dy objekte me qellim qe veçorite e njerit te percaktoj tjetrin, duke i krahasuar. Ne krahasim perdoren zakonisht lidhezat: *si, ashtu, sikur, sa,*etj

Shembull nga kenge popullore:
_ Moj e bukura si ylli
Shtate drita te ben syri
Te feksen si xhevairi
Nje rixha te bej fakiri_
Ne kete shembull, krahasime jane: si ylli, si xhevairi.


*Hiperbola*

Eshte figure letrare e zmadhimit te nje dukurie apo nje sendi, per te vene ne pah nje qendrim te caktuar ndaj sendeve, veprimeve dhe dukurive. Ne jeten e perditshme shembuj hyperbole jane:
_Ngriva se ftohti
Plasa se nxehti
Vdiqa se qeshuri_

Ne krijim shembull hiperbole nga "Gjergj Elez Alia":
_E i kanë ba dy gjogjat tim me tim
e ntopuz balozi e ka shinue.
Ndy gjujt gjogu Gjergjit te i ka ra,
përmbi kryet topuzi i ka fjurue,
dymbëdhetë pash mledinë u ngul topuzi,
dymbëdhetë pashë përpjetë, si re, u çue pjuhni._
Hiperbole ne kete shembull eshte: dymbëdhetë pash mledinë u ngul topuzi, dymbëdhetë pashë përpjetë, si re, u çue pjuhni


*Metafora*

Eshte figure letrare si krahasimi, i nenkuptuar, pa i perdorur lidhezat e krahasimit.
Metafora  Behet gur
Krahasimi  Behet _si_ guri
Metafora krijohet duke i pershtatur nje sendi cilesi ose veprimet e nje sendi tjeter, me te cilin ka ngjashmeri.

Shembull nga "Vaji i bylbylit" - Ndre Mjeda:
_ Ndër tranfofille, 
Ndër zamakë nga; 
Ku qeshet kopshti, 
Idhnim mos mba._
Metafor ne kete shembull eshte: qeshet kopshti


*Epiteti*

Eshte veçori qe i vihet nje emri  per te krijuar nje pershtypje me te plote dhe me te qarte rreth karakteristikes themelore qe e dallon ate emer. Ne folklor kemi epitete te perhershme qe iu vihen disa emrave te personave ose te sendeve si psh: bore _e bardhe_, molle _e kuqe_, vajza _sylarushe_, fllad _i embel_ etj

----------

